# where do you bleed clutch fluid



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

While having an alignment done I asked my dealer to drain my clutch fluid and replace it with Valvoline synthetic. Well to my surprise they couldn't find a bleeder or anywhere to drain the fluid. It seems like a sealed system. There must be a way to bleed the system if you get air in it. Maybe one of you have an answer. My clutch fluid seems to be breaking down and I would like to flush it out.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

roadracer said:


> While having an alignment done I asked my dealer to drain my clutch fluid and replace it with Valvoline synthetic. Well to my surprise they couldn't find a bleeder or anywhere to drain the fluid. It seems like a sealed system. There must be a way to bleed the system if you get air in it. Maybe one of you have an answer. My clutch fluid seems to be breaking down and I would like to flush it out.


Here's the procedure for doing that. I didn't have any pics but the bleeder is on the actuator cylinder (inside the bell housing).

1. Ensure the reservoir is filled to the fill line with new hydraulic clutch fluid. Add fluid if required. Use Gm Vehicle Care Brake and Clutch Fluid Super Dot 4 GM P/N 88958860. 
2. Press the clutch pedal all the way down to the floor. 
3. Open the bleeder <b>on the actuator cylinder</b> to purge the air. 
4. Close the bleeder and release the clutch pedal. 
Important: Ensure no air is drawn into the clutch system.


5. Repeat steps 2, 3 and 4 until all air is out of the clutch system. 
Check and refill the reservoir as needed while bleeding. 
After bleeding, pump the clutch pedal several times. If the clutch engagement is not satisfactory, repeat the bleed procedure. 
6. If the previous procedures are unsuccessful, perform the following steps. 
Pump the clutch pedal very fast for 30 seconds. 
Stop pumping and let the air escape into the reservoir. 
Repeat this procedure as necessary. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

If it is like the F bodies- it is on the slave cylinder inside the bell housing- BUT it is an extended bleeder that you can get to from the outside. It is located directly above where the hose plugs into the slave on the side of the trans.
Joe


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

roadracer said:


> Thanks for all of the help.



Was it where I said? I am curious if it is the same as the F bodies or not- I would assume it is. 
Joe


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

It is actually under the bell housing. As normal the slave cylinder is at the throw out bearing, but there is no way to get to the bleeder without going into the bell housing. What a set up.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow, that is assinine!! Yeah, same slave as the F body from what I read, but the F body has the exteneded bleeder so you can get it from the outside!! I don't even see how that would work as you have to disconnect the hose from the slave to remove the trans. Odd.
Joe


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

To make things worse, I would have to remove the aftermarket rocker panels and drop my side exit exhaust so I could get my car on a lift to drop the tranny. This wonderful piece of engineering has me praying the air makes it to my clutch master cylinder so I can get it out of the system.


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

You don't have to remove the bellhousing to get to this!!
There is a hole just above where the piping for the hydrolic linegoes in. Use a socket and an extension and bleed it. Don't make it more work then it needs to be!!!


----------



## kocomo (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay. I have this same problem. Fluid got low on my daughter's 04 GTO and now there is air in the line and no clutch pedal. Had the car towed home.

Used your information above. Used the caliper nipple to determine the 10mm size. Added an extention and carefully went through the cutout on the side of the bell housing where the line enters. Most of the available space is in front of the line. For about 15 minutes I poked around blind expecting to capture the nipple facing the cutout. Not really enough room on top or behind where the line enters the bell housing. Seems real easy to drop a socket in there.

The day my daugther said the clutch went there was a small puddle under the car. May still have to drop everything and pull the transmission to replace the slave cylinder but was hoping for a little luck.

Seems that there is no Chilton or Hanynes manual for the car. Bummer.

Any help here would be greatly appreciated. She doesn't have the money for the dealer to fix it. 
Thanks
Gary


----------



## garrick561 (Feb 28, 2008)

*not so bad when you find it*



kocomo said:


> Okay. I have this same problem. Fluid got low on my daughter's 04 GTO and now there is air in the line and no clutch pedal. Had the car towed home.
> 
> Used your information above. Used the caliper nipple to determine the 10mm size. Added an extention and carefully went through the cutout on the side of the bell housing where the line enters. Most of the available space is in front of the line. For about 15 minutes I poked around blind expecting to capture the nipple facing the cutout. Not really enough room on top or behind where the line enters the bell housing. Seems real easy to drop a socket in there.
> 
> ...


I went through this today. the screw is actually about 2-3 inches above the line in a separate hole
11Mm once i found the screw it was simple
no bell housing to get into just a tight fit
I just registered with gto to figure this out
BIG HELP
Thanks everybody


----------



## tadelliott (Aug 26, 2016)

kocomo said:


> Okay. I have this same problem. Fluid got low on my daughter's 04 GTO and now there is air in the line and no clutch pedal. Had the car towed home.
> 
> Used your information above. Used the caliper nipple to determine the 10mm size. Added an extention and carefully went through the cutout on the side of the bell housing where the line enters. Most of the available space is in front of the line. For about 15 minutes I poked around blind expecting to capture the nipple facing the cutout. Not really enough room on top or behind where the line enters the bell housing. Seems real easy to drop a socket in there.
> 
> ...


you wiill have to replace the slave cylinder as well as the throw out bearing if it is leaking, sorry know other way around that......just replaced the clutch and slave about 2 years ago on mine because of that and now gotta do it again cause my throw out bearing went bad


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

This thread is over 8 1/2 years old.........10 1/2 if you go back to the beginning.


----------

